# Mexico City Polution Problem (X-Trail solution involved)



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I told Marc (Valboo) that I couldn't take my car (Sentra) out last Tuesday & told him that I will post the reason.

*Some antecedents:*

I partially live at Mexico City, world biggest city (20millon of "humans"), but international organisms, count different cities actually together, as separate cities.

It's also the main industrial population & where almost 5million cars (cars & commercial trucks) are registered.

It's at 2,300 mts above sea level & surrounded by mountains.

Al this make a highly polluted place, much higher than International Standars.

*Partial Solution:*

At mid 80's the local government launches a couple measures trying to solve the pollution caused by old vehicles: Gas Inspections & "Hoy no circula"= A week day that you can't take out your car.

At 1989, federal government all cars have to came from factory with 3 way Cathalitic Converter.

At 1993, all cars has to be Fuel Inyected & cars registered at the Mexico City area & passes a strict level at the gas inspection got the "cero" decal & can be driven all days.

Solution is partial, because, many people took their old car, increasing the pollution, or even, got an Xtra car for the family (our solution).

*My recent problem:*

Last year I registered my car at Queretaro State (200kms north of Mexico City) 'cause I'm going to move deffinitely there as soon as I sold my house at Mex City.

Well, the day car don't go out is randomly selected at the mid 80's era, & for my Sentra it was Tuesday.

*The "I-hate-thing":*

All nissans at Mexico got Cali Specs, so my Sentra is a really low polution car, but just because my car is registered outside Mex City it has to "rest parked" for one day at my house, if I try to take out, It'll pass the night behind bars at a govenment parking & the fine will be ~135 US.

*Why X-Trail can contribute to the pollution problem:*

Have you ever seing the Hybrid X-Trail? if not, please, tell me, I'll look for a link.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*X-Trail Hybrid*

Here is the info you wanted


http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/TECHNOLOGY/INTRODUCTION/XTRAILFCV/

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/alternative/112_news_031117_xtrail/




manuelga said:


> I told Marc (Valboo) that I couldn't take my car (Sentra) out last Tuesday & told him that I will post the reason.
> 
> *Some antecedents:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

a cali emisions eqipped x trail should actually bring poluted air into the intake and let less poluted air out of the tailpipe... you are cleaning the air by driving in heavy industrial areas...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

^^^^
We're burning all the pollution gases & dust JEJEJEJEJE


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Manuelga, quite the restrictions to have to deal with on a rotating basis. I have never been to Mexico city, but I can only imagine how big it is.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Manuelga, go to Semarnat (Ministry of Environment), they have a fleet of FCV XTrails along with Hybrid Prius in test by goverment officials.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

GSRMx (Sato) is my Sensei & owner of our Mexican Forum Efford (part of my sign)

Sato: Invite me when you've a Japanese Government visit to Semarnat


----------

